# Is giving catnip to an older cat dangerous?



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

We have a 13 year old cat and a 3-4 year old. My wife recently bought catnip for the first time in a long while and gave it to both. It really gave me a little pause. I mean, the 13 year old is perfectly healthy, but isnt that a little like getting a girl for grandpa?


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

My 16 going on 17-year old cat still enjoys a good roll in the catnip. He doesn't 
get hyper like the other five younger cats do, but seems to feel quite mellow and 
ready for a good nap after the weekly catnip party.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

My cats of all ages still love catnip, even the geriatrics. Grandpa or no, even the geezers enjoy a good roll in the hay (or catnip) from time to time.

Laurie


----------

